# Forza3 Vs GT5?



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I've always played Forza on Xbox, and have always loved it. I think the last GT game i played was the Prologue one on PS3 which was just like a demo in my opinion and it wasn't very good...

So now GT5 is finally out, i am simply shocked by some of the photo's i've seen from it - they actually look real! 

Forza 3 is still stunning, but i think graphics wise it seems from the outside that GT5 is definitely a step ahead.....

Question is though, which game is actually better?? 

I never used to find the GT games were that "realistic" in terms of handling and always felt more Arcade like where Forza felt more like a simulation game.

Has anyone that's played Forza for years started playing GT5? 

My Dad has a PS3 but is getting an Xbox for Xmas so i'm debating whether i borrow the PS3 for a while to see what GT5 is like.......


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

I got both and i feel that GT5 is more simulated than Forza 3. Its hard to say which one is the best as i really like racing games and i find them both really good. 

One thing i do like on GT5 is the photo mode. Also it makes me want to buy a 3D TV even more.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

GT5 has much better graphics if that matters to you, i prefer GT5 though all round just more my sort of driving game.

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/forza-3-gran-turismo/708121


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Both really good games. I have thoroughly enjoyed Forza and overall I probably rate it slightly better. However, I have not been obsessed with Forza like I have GT5 and grab every single spare minute to play it.

I find the racing offiline so much harder than FM3 and its this challenge thats got me hooked. Offline FM3 was just too easy, I found myself getting lesser cars just to make it interesting.

All good fun.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

After my quick go on GT5 today I have to say the cars drive so much better on forza but that might be just because I always play forza so used to that, definitely going to nick my dads ps3 thought after Christmas and try playing GT5 to see if it grows on me


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

i think both games are really good, just playing GT5 more at the mo, but i think thats just cause its a new game..... im pritty sure ill be the same with forza when forza4 comes out lol

both are good so dont think id be able to choose between the 2, although i do think forza is better for messing about and drifitng etc......


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

to be fair i dont think its much of a leap between forza 3 and gt.certainly not when you consider the huge amount of time GT has taken to be released.just my opinion.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

probably one of the fairest reviews i have read,and strangely enough its from a 360 blog

http://360nationpodcast.com/wordpress/?p=29


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

The review has a good point about earning credits online,im told this will happen soon(update) also brake upgrades are coming,it realy does lack online
Im not sure what im going to do when ive finished the offline game! lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i would say graphically that GT5 is better (not by much mind) because the premium cars really do look very sharp and nice,the cars that didnt deserve the lavish treatment dont really look anything special imho.both games are guilty of some truly poor tree graphics (almost like ps2 graphics in some cases lol) but where forza wins out right is online and for usability imo.

the millstone round GT`s neck is the time its taken.i honestly thought it could live upto the hype (like i said in previous posts GT1 changed the face of console gaming forever) but i feel let down by GT5,it feels unfinished (still) and online is just a bolted on feature which seems to have received little thought and certainly no love.i can honestly say to get the online side of this game upto scratch is going to take more than updates and i honestly think its never going to be a worthy online racer,let alone competitor for the likes of forza.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I haven't played GT5, but i do have Prologue. The 360 controller suits a driving game far more imo. I hated using the ps3 controller, it just felt alien in my hands, none of the buttons were where i wanted them. It's the main reason i havent bothered buying GT5.


----------

